# advice on putting 25hp motor down on a 10hp lake



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 18' aluminum boat with a 25hp on it,on the cavitation plate of this motor is a 55lb electric trolling motor.I would like to take this boat to a 10hp limit lake for some night fishing.If I remove the prop from the 25hp,and remove the gas can from the boat. Could I use the electric motor that is bolted to the bottom of the 25hp.with the fuel & prop gone there is no way the gas motor could be used.thanks


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That would probably be a lake specific rule. Like my favorite local lake is a 10 hp limit lake, but there is no limit to the size of the motor on your boat. You can have your 250 hp motor down if you want, as long as you aren't running it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You'd be fine with the propes off


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

unless stated, you do not need to modify anything, dont even neef to take gas tank out.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a boat with a 9.9 on it , its just not rigged for night fishing.the 18' with the 25hp is the boat I use in the niagara river NY in oct .it is set up for night fishing.did not want to swap motors if I did not haft to. thanks to all for the fast reply.


----------



## Zbass36 (Jul 24, 2016)

pkent said:


> I have a boat with a 9.9 on it , its just not rigged for night fishing.the 18' with the 25hp is the boat I use in the niagara river NY in oct .it is set up for night fishing.did not want to swap motors if I did not haft to. thanks to all for the fast reply.


You don't need to take anything off your boat! Just don't run the 25hp motor. (I load my bass boat w 150hp all the time on 10hp lakes)


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

as far as I know just don't start it


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Run the 25 with the drain plug out.....you can claim emergency if you get caught


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Best check the rules of the body of water you're going to fish.



Zbass36 said:


> You don't need to take anything off your boat! Just don't run the 25hp motor. (I load my bass boat w 150hp all the time on 10hp lakes)


There are a few limited hp places in Ohio that if your mtr exceeds the limited hp rating, you either have to pull prop or keep your mtr trimmed up out of the water. 
Hoover Res. being one. And it's strictly enforced.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

fastwater said:


> There are a few limited hp places in Ohio that if your mtr exceeds the limited hp rating, you either have to pull prop or keep your mtr trimmed up out of the water.
> Hoover Res. being one. And it's strictly enforced.


Is this written somewhere? I called about Pymatuning and the ODNR said just don't run it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MikeC
Don't know about Pymatuning specifically...and many of the Ohio lakes are just as they told you.
But there are a few that are different. I believe the rules as far as mtr limitations for various lakes are listed in the booklet you receive when buying fishing license.


----------

